# Lump in 14 year old boys breast ????



## sabby52

Has anyone else experienced this ?? I am not overly worried as I know he is going through a lot of changes at the moment, but it was still a bit shocking when he told me and I could actually feel a pea sized hard lump under his nipple :shrug: 

Just looking for some reasurrance to be honest :flower:


----------



## TattiesMum

It sounds like a hormonal cyst to me Hon ... Tattie got one when she was about 12 and it hung around for the rest of her puberty. It was hard, pea sized, and kind of moved about a bit under the skin.

It was also painful at times so I took her to the doctors and he said it was just caused by puberty hormones rushing around and would go eventually - which it did :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## sabby52

TattiesMum said:


> It sounds like a hormonal cyst to me Hon ... Tattie got one when she was about 12 and it hung around for the rest of her puberty. It was hard, pea sized, and kind of moved about a bit under the skin.
> 
> It was also painful at times so I took her to the doctors and he said it was just caused by puberty hormones rushing around and would go eventually - which it did :thumbup::hugs:

Thank you so much :kiss:


----------



## kerrie24

I agree,hormones.Sometimes it can appear that they are growing little breasts,but you can assure him things will settle down.


----------

